# Lower lift pins mf 50



## Windowgoblin (Mar 8, 2021)

Another question on the mf 50. The lower lift arm pins that bolt through the axle trumpets are 5/8 cat 1 but also lists a 3/4 cat 2 as well. Will they both fit and work other than need bigger lift arms, mine are worn anyway,


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The lower lift arm pins should be a tapered fit for strength and leak protection. It may well be that MF has Cat I & Cat II pins that will fit in the same hole. I don't know. Your MF 50 has about 35-40HP, so Cat I should be ample.


----------

